# FS:**REDUCED AGAIN!!** Custom 75 Gallon Terrarium/Aquarium ('Paludarium')!!** $350!!



## shealy (Jul 3, 2013)

Totally set-up terrarium/aquarium for sale. Very cool looking, and completely set-up already!

Visit the craigslist ad below:

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/for/4003571828.html

PM me if interested. Asking $350

-Steve


----------



## shealy (Jul 3, 2013)

Quick photo to get a sense of what it looks like. Can provide more information if needed!


----------



## shealy (Jul 3, 2013)

BUMP!

Really?! no interest whatsoever?


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

This is a drop dead gorgeous setup. All it needs is an archer fish! If only I wasn't downsizing...


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

That's an amazing tank. I'm curious what are the terrestrial plants? I can PM you about it if you'd like.

Welcome to BCA


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Amazing tank. free bump


----------



## shealy (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for the comments so far. It definitely took a while to build this setup!

Plants in the terrarium section are: jasmine, ficus, peace lily and a few random other tropical palm-like plants. The land section is super versatile in terms of what you can plant. Also, it has a drain with valve to get rid of excess water in the soil.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

This set-up is awesome! Too expensive for my wallet but whoever can get this will be a lucky owner!


----------



## shealy (Jul 3, 2013)

I feel like it's a pretty fair price considering the time spent building the tank and the materials involved (the cork bark I used for the background alone I had to import from Maryland, and that was an expensive order - but it looks awesome!).

The only reason I'm looking to sell is because I'm moving at the end of the month, and don't really have a very good spot for a tank in my new place!


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

I apologize if my comment made it seem like I was saying your price was unfair; I only meant that I personally cannot afford this at the moment! I can certainly see that a lot of work has gone into this.


----------



## shealy (Jul 3, 2013)

Bump-skies.

Open to offers on this tank by the way. Moving soon, so need to get rid of it. PM me if interested.


----------



## shealy (Jul 3, 2013)

Price has been reduced!


----------



## shealy (Jul 3, 2013)

Bump bump.


----------



## shealy (Jul 3, 2013)

bump!!.....


----------



## shealy (Jul 3, 2013)

Price reduced once again!!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

$350 is a good deal. Free bump.


----------



## shealy (Jul 3, 2013)

Buuuuuuuummmmp!! Still for sale!


----------



## shealy (Jul 3, 2013)

C'mon! No bites???


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

bite bite bite I WANT THIS AHHHHH I just neeed to save up some money is that ok?


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

can i see some current pics


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't have time for this tank I hope you can sell it its an AMAZING LOOKING TANK


Sent from NASA


----------



## shealy (Jul 3, 2013)

Latest photo added to original post as per requests. The photos on the craigslist ad are only a few months ago, so not much has changed since those were taken.


----------



## shealy (Jul 3, 2013)

Sold! ! ! !


----------

